# Experience with a BRIT ish MOVERS in Cyprus



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all thought I would give you some very upto date feedback on a company that shipped our furniture and two cars over . 

1. Furniture arrived as agreed in container, where we duly paid the sum, all be it 10% more than was origionally quoted.

2. 1st car arrives off the 'roll on roll off' ship, 1 week late, scratched and damaged, remark from owner of the company, 'well thats what you get with the roll on roll off service'! Only 100euros more than quoted.

3. 2nd Car arrives at weekend told to pick up today from port, arrive and paperwork is checked, taken to yard where the container is supposed to be awaiting our arrival, get there and told it wont be 20 mins, approx 45 mins later it arrives, was origonally quoted a price when we were in the UK which we duly paid in cash in Liverpool, car arrives is unpacked and then we are told to pay another 550euros otherwise I cant take car away.

Surley this cant be the way that business is done my a 'reputable' company, is it?

Any one want the name of the company, not that I want to PROMOTE them please PM and I will gladly inform you of their name so you dont get the same HIGH levels of service!!

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi all thought I would give you some very upto date feedback on a company that shipped our furniture and two cars over .
> 
> 1. Furniture arrived as agreed in container, where we duly paid the sum, all be it 10% more than was origionally quoted.
> 
> ...


You should name and shame it s not right !!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is better if anyone wanting to know the name of the company pms Steve.
We are not allowed to name and shame publicly as there have been threats of legal action against the forum in the past.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> It is better if anyone wanting to know the name of the company pms Steve.
> We are not allowed to name and shame publicly as there have been threats of legal action against the forum in the past.


I understand that but they shouldn t be allowed to get away with it - it is so easy to take people s money and not give the service and then hey ho do it to the next unsuspecting client


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Believe me Philly there are plenty of people I would love to name and shame here.
I agree that it is a shame we cannot do so but we don't want to cause the forum problems which could end up with it closing.
At least we can warn people via pm. If you see a post asking for advice about anything and you know of a company or an individual who provides a bad service you can pm the user.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Believe me Philly there are plenty of people I would love to name and shame here.
> I agree that it is a shame we cannot do so but we don't want to cause the forum problems which could end up with it closing.
> At least we can warn people via pm. If you see a post asking for advice about anything and you know of a company or an individual who provides a bad service you can pm the user.


I understand Veronica of course


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Firstly thanks to steveg63 for your pm.
We will be coming over next month but it's not a "done deal" with our shippers yet,so could anyone in the forum please pm me with shippers to keep away from and maybe suggest some good ones.Thank you


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for reply Steve
Thats another name on my list, It does seem amazing that Brits seem to fiddle and con other Brits in Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The few times anyone has tried to con us since we have been here it has been Brits. Cypriots will try to get money out of you by charging you over the odds for things but you know they are doing it so you barter and they usually drop their prices. 
Brits on the other hand will take your money and do a lousy job and leave you with a mess that you have to pay someone else to sort out.
We don't use Brits to do any work for us unless we know them well and know the standard of their work.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

So Monty,any chance you can share your info with me via pm? or anyone else for that matter.I could really do with some info on this if you could be so kind.Thanks


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Steve, what was the name of these shippers? Regards Charles


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Footpad, if you private message me I will forward the name to you.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Footpad, if you private message me I will forward the name to you.
> 
> Steve


Steve if you pass the name on to me via pm I will pass it footpad. He is unable to send or receive pms yet from members as he dosnt have enough posts but I can send him a pm.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad you have a private message.


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for info, Veronica and Steve. We are reassured our shippers have not booked the same firm in Cyprus!


----------

